
Stephen Hawking PhD's Popularity Crashes Cambridge University Website - odammit
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-41721585
======
craftyguy
Since Cambridge can't figure out file distribution, I've created a torrent for
this:

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:e440904440e9b45def54d83037b522edaace226b&dn=PR-
PHD-05437%5FCUDL2017-reduced.pdf&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fpublic.popcorn-
tracker.org%3A6969%2Fannounce

Please be nice and continue seeding.

~~~
mikestew
Will let the client continue to seed once it's done downloading. Thanks for
posting.

And if you don't use torrent all that much, yup, you copy that whole paragraph
of glyphs as-is and paste it into the appropriate text box of your torrent
client. (I initially saw the "...tracker.org" part and thought maybe it was
_two_ addresses that needed an extra line feed. Nope.)

------
mikestew
Since we seem at the moment to be unable to actually get to the link, I can't
ask how accessible it might be. IOW, can an idiot like me begin to make any
sense of it? For now, I'll default to "no".

In the mean time, while we wait for the link to get mirrored or beefed up, I'd
like to note that I'm impressed that a guy who was given two years to live in
1963 is still going. Probably luck more than anything, but the odds are good
that Hawking has outlived the doctor(s) that diagnosed him.

~~~
odammit
It will probably be a no for me as well. I read “on the shoulders of
giants”[1] a few years ago and despite it being for a less super educated
audience I was head scratching a few times.

I just finished “astrophysics for people in a hurry“[2]. It was an awesome
quick read.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Shoulders-Giants-Nicolaus-
Copernicus/...](https://www.amazon.com/Shoulders-Giants-Nicolaus-
Copernicus/dp/076241698X)

[2] [https://www.amazon.com/Astrophysics-People-Hurry-deGrasse-
Ty...](https://www.amazon.com/Astrophysics-People-Hurry-deGrasse-
Tyson/dp/0393609391)

------
stadeschuldt
I mirrored the file at [http://ul.to/w9qk8fhh](http://ul.to/w9qk8fhh)

md5sum 83588bfb709f5fc548ef8fcc3bdaf459

------
odammit
I was going to post the link[1] but it was down every time I checked over the
last hour or so.

[1]
[https://www.repository.cam.ac.uk/handle/1810/251038](https://www.repository.cam.ac.uk/handle/1810/251038)

